# sluggish at operating temp



## mr.813 (Jan 6, 2011)

01 s4 bone stock it runs fine before op temp but when its hot its runs really sluggish and has no power. i was thinking the cts, cats are clogged or maybe a vacuum line is collapsing when the rubber heats up. if anyone has any insight plz help. thanks


----------



## FL_LowLife (Sep 9, 2011)

mr.813 said:


> 01 s4 bone stock it runs fine before op temp but when its hot its runs really sluggish and has no power. i was thinking the cts, cats are clogged or maybe a vacuum line is collapsing when the rubber heats up. if anyone has any insight plz help. thanks


:screwy: just dump it already


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

interested in hearing some help on this issue


----------

